# shimano chainrings in campy crank?



## samh (May 5, 2004)

for 34/50 compact, would these sets work ok?


----------



## droptarotter (Nov 22, 2004)

Not sure.........but.....sacrilege!!

Cheers


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I thought campy has a different BDC than Shimano


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

Campagnolo uses 135mm bolt circle diameter. Shimano uses 130mm. Standard size cranks, not compact. With a Dremel and other metal working tools, you could get Shimano rings to fit Campagnolo crank arms. Probably not worth the trouble. For compact, Shimano uses 110mm bcd. Campagnolo uses 110mm bcd on four arms. And 112mm bcd for the bolt that goes in the back of the crank arm.


----------

